# Pvc blanket



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Is greenlee the only company that makes these pvc bankets? Im bending 2" right now with a heat box and once i make a bend i cant fit it back into the box to adjust it😬. A heat blanket would be nice but they are $400! Any suggestions?


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

You could use a little propane torch. Been done before


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> Is greenlee the only company that makes these pvc bankets? Im bending 2" right now with a heat box and once i make a bend i cant fit it back into the box to adjust itdde2c. A heat blanket would be nice but they are $400! Any suggestions?


 buy the greenlee blanket.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

A heat gun works fine for 2".


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

farlsincharge said:


> A heat gun works fine for 2".


Yeah but for how big of a section? 2"?!


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> Yeah but for how big of a section? 2"?!



A 45 in one shot, a 90 is a little trickier. I thought you just wanted to tweak it some, and it should be warm from the initial bend.


----------



## Fordsnfishin (Dec 16, 2013)

Propane torch with a spreader tip on it. Can't heat the whole peice of tubing but just do some small segmented bends. Doesn't take to long and will be whole lot cheaper. Plus if you don't have a way to get power its a plus.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

farlsincharge said:


> A heat gun works fine for 2".


Tried heat gun did not work too good. Need a 2" pvc blanket. Im doing a 3 point saddle with kicks at the end. Being a pain in the a$$$$


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone who says a heat gun works fine for 2" is crazy. 

Will it get the job done? Sure. Is there a better way? God damn right.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

See if your supply house can get you one from current tools, the guys who started from that company used to be engineer's for greenlee


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Of course you can keep it in the sun.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

RHWilks said:


> Of course you can keep it in the sun.


Goo.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

RHWilks said:


> View attachment 33166
> 
> 
> 
> ...


352.44


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Incubus311 said:


> Is greenlee the only company that makes these pvc bankets? Im bending 2" right now with a heat box and once i make a bend i cant fit it back into the box to adjust it&#55357;&#56876;. A heat blanket would be nice but they are $400! Any suggestions?


If you do this for a living, buy a blanket and be done with it. You will use it again, it WILL pay for itself. 

My thoughts are, I'd rather buy the needed tools in the beginning so I can appreciate them sooner and for longer. Why put off what you are going to need in the future anyway?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Next72969 said:


> buy the greenlee blanket.


I've got two of the smaller Greenlee blankets and I've doubled them up for slight offsets on larger pipe (up to 5") but if you want a larger offset you'll need to buy the bigger blanket. I've had the best luck with Greenlee blankets even though they don't last forever. We tried some of the red pre-coiled ones (not sure of the brand) years ago and they wouldn't hold up.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Incubus311 said:


> Is greenlee the only company that makes these pvc bankets? Im bending 2" right now with a heat box and once i make a bend i cant fit it back into the box to adjust it😬. A heat blanket would be nice but they are $400! Any suggestions?


You can't put a bend into a heat blanket either. :no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> Is greenlee the only company that makes these pvc bankets? Im bending 2" right now with a heat box and once i make a bend i cant fit it back into the box to adjust it😬. A heat blanket would be nice but they are $400! Any suggestions?



I believe Wattlow makes a heat blanket.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

480sparky said:


> You can't put a bend into a heat blanket either. :no:


Hahaa i know but you have a littttle more play with the blanket. In the heat box if you rotate a bend it gets burned. Cant wait to get back to 3/4" pvc


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

I did a lot of jobs with that. Works pretty well.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Mate said:


> I did a lot of jobs with that. Works pretty well.


Isn't that a violation of 352.24 ? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wendon said:


> Isn't that a violation of 352.24 ? :laughing:


If so, then so would trencher exhaust, burning PVC glue, barbeques............


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> If so, then so would trencher exhaust, burning PVC glue, barbeques............


I've even heard of using hot water............

Not that I've ever done it of course! I have used a propane space heater for uses other than it was designed for!:laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> Is greenlee the only company that makes these pvc bankets? Im bending 2" right now with a heat box and once i make a bend i cant fit it back into the box to adjust itdde2c. A heat blanket would be nice but they are $400! Any suggestions?


 look up the propane powered hot bend tool . It's designed for this and works a heck of a lot better than a propane torch with a broadcast nozzle . PVC planets are nice for working in a trench , but I still prefer a 4" hot box to get a longer heated / workable area to work with .


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

The last Greenlee box I bought(15yrs.ago) was $ 400.00. Are you working near a volcano?:thumbsup:


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Spunk#7 said:


> The last Greenlee box I bought(15yrs.ago) was $ 400.00. Are you working near a volcano?:thumbsup:


Ha i have a box. Maybe i just need to be a better bender lol. It is a crazy bend. I just need a way to adjust a bend ive already made


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

I just like things to look pretty


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

You see that over there in the distance? Thats the dark side. Its the realm where you will find boxes of 22.5's, 45's, 90's and couplings.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

butcher733 said:


> You see that over there in the distance? Thats the dark side. Its the realm where you will find boxes of 22.5's, 45's, 90's and couplings.


Lollll i cant do it man. I refuse to be that guy that has 5 couplings in a 2 ft span


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

wendon said:


> Isn't that a violation of 352.24 ? :laughing:


Don't know since I don't and will never own a nec.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

What nobody has tried the "PVC BendIt"?
http://www.pvcbendit.com/


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I have good luck using a torpedo heater. I have even used a BBQ grill in a jam.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

BBS said:


> What nobody has tried the "PVC BendIt"? http://www.pvcbendit.com/


Awesome tool. Thanks . Just purchased


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We recently picked up one of these, we've used it on a bunch of 5" already:

http://www.hotbend.com


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Nobody's asked, and I'm dying to know...

How large of a 3 point saddle are you trying to bend? It seems that it would be rather easy to bend one up in the heated space a box gives...unless we are talking about a 6" saddle or something outrageous.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Nobody's asked, and I'm dying to know... How large of a 3 point saddle are you trying to bend? It seems that rather easy to bend one up in the heated space a box gives...unless we are talking about a 6" saddle or something outrageous.


 this was my point exactly . If it's minimal bend needed in a short span , a 2" hot box or blanket may do the job ( I prefer a hot box over a blanket any day ) , but of you need a larger heated area to work with , you need a 4" hot box .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBS said:


> What nobody has tried the "PVC BendIt"?
> http://www.pvcbendit.com/


I'm curious about the longevity of the outer insulation jacket part.... especially when used in the field.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Cow said:


> We recently picked up one of these, we've used it on a bunch of 5" already: http://www.hotbend.com


Hmm. Watched the video. Looks great. Whats the price? Best part is you can use it with ANY size. Can you only heat a small section o the 5" ? Like 5-10 inches or can it do more?


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Deep Cover said:


> Nobody's asked, and I'm dying to know... How large of a 3 point saddle are you trying to bend? It seems that it would be rather easy to bend one up in the heated space a box gives...unless we are talking about a 6" saddle or something outrageous.


Its more like an 8" saddle lol. Going over a big a$$ gutter


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> Hmm. Watched the video. Looks great. Whats the price? Best part is you can use it with ANY size. Can you only heat a small section o the 5" ? Like 5-10 inches or can it do more?


Hotbend: $823


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Incubus311 said:


> Awesome tool. Thanks . Just purchased


Actually?
It looks like it could be a great tool. I just happened to come across it online a while back. Bought the extra sleeve for doing 2"?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Incubus311 said:


> Im doing a 3 point saddle with kicks at the end.


What's the job that you need to do this with PVC?


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

BBS said:


> Actually? It looks like it could be a great tool. I just happened to come across it online a while back. Bought the extra sleeve for doing 2"?


Hope so . Gave our parts guy the information. Hopefully he ordered all necessary parts


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What's the job that you need to do this with PVC?


What do you mean whats the job? An electrical one.. Im running a conduit for a 100 amp panel, another for speaker wire, and another for fiver optic cable


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Incubus311 said:


> Hmm. Watched the video. Looks great. Whats the price? Best part is you can use it with ANY size. Can you only heat a small section o the 5" ? Like 5-10 inches or can it do more?


It's been a few months since I used it. We we running 5" in a ditch when it was windy, we had to stuff rags in the end of the conduit and then heat it just enough to get it to line up with the vault entries. So we were only heating probably a 12-18" inch section. I haven't tried doing several feet at once yet, I'm sure on smaller conduit it would be no problem. 

A big hotbox works best in my opinion, but we had no power available on this particular job and it wasn't cost effective to rent a generator large enough to run our 6" hotbox, so we bought this instead.

It paid for itself on that one job alone. Now it's just gravy when we need to heat pipe onsite with no power. It doesn't seem to use a ton of propane either. We bought two 5lb cylinders initially thinking we'd need to keep a spare onsite just in case, but that first cylinder lasted quite a while.

The case it comes in is cheesy and so is the wire guard that comes with it. I think we've already lost both so far...


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

tiger torch is the preferred method on my site. gotta watch your scorching though.


----------



## Clw020 (Dec 8, 2013)

What about a hotbend.com


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Do factory bends look so hideous on pvc?


----------



## Clw020 (Dec 8, 2013)

chewy said:


> Do factory bends look so hideous on pvc?


I personal install very little PVC and when I do, I don't have a problem using factory bends


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We use alot and its all factory bends and if thats unworkable we use flexi for 2" stuff. I didnt install the underground here just the new conduit from the box. 1" and 1 1/4" Ill cold bend with a spring to make saddles and offsets but not 90's.


----------

